# Children or not



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

When members of this site organise a get together and reading posts over the last Year I get the impression that Children are not welcome.

Is this site and most of those who post frequently on this site children free?

Regards
H


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

the words 'worm', 'can' and 'open' come to mind here: I have two, both boys, 8 and 6.

Edit:

Hey Hugh!! IT (sic) took me awhile to find this again and when I did I realized you started it! What's the idea?!!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-5649-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Hugh

We are not child free, and any get together that we organise includes families with children.

I assume that you have read the post/topic regarding the Midlands rally in Nov where a misunderstanding must have occured. I am sure this is not the norm, and unless a rally is organised on an 'adult only' site, I think you can safely assume that all children are welcome. In fact, you can put money on it.....

Sharon


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

BERTHA said:


> When members of this site organise a get together and reading posts over the last Year I get the impression that Children are not welcome.
> 
> Is this site and most of those who post frequently on this site children free?
> 
> ...


 i get the same vibes.......we have 5 grandchildren..4 live with us.after booking a rally last year ,was told not really suitable maybe members don't like playing cricket ect with them maybe don't like having a cupper made for you, or learn how the mobile phone works... or is it they don't like the odd ball hitting their status symbol i bought mine to enjoy family life and teach the wild life fishing birds making new friends form different walks of life.better than them hanging on street corners are kids email friend they have met from as long ago as 2002 their ages range from 14 down to 6 . the last time i spoke on a tread on this subject it was blocked and no explanation given so maybe its time to tell do ya or don't ya


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I've never had the feeling that children are not welcome on rallies (get togethers) organised through this site.

It is likely though that the number of motorhomes attending who have children will be in the minority. This is probably representative of the membership as a whole.

There were certainly children at the rally we attended.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Wagler,

'the last time i spoke on a tread on this subject it was blocked '.........

Your thread on children/future was locked because it was getting out of hand - not because you posted last. If you reread it, you will see some 'baiting' occuring - and it is pointless continuing a topic that goes this way.

I am a little surprised that Bertha and yourself have now started another thread on essentially what is the same topic.

Sharon


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> When members of this site organise a get together and reading posts over the last Year I get the impression that Children are not welcome.


This was 'put to bed' last year. 
Have you heard or been told something to make you ask ?

The November rally was fantastic, our children were made very welcome..


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

OK guys.......
Simple answer.............................

YES WELL BEHAVED KIDS ARE WELCOME ON MHF GET TOGETHERS, unless there is a good reason (adult site etc), and if ANYBODY, adult or child started kicking, batting or throwing a ball or balls around in the vicinity of other peoples property I am sure that the vast majority would take a dim view of the activity. I certainly would and if any damage was caused to my vehicle by an activity like that I would certainly be looking for compensation from the responsible adult. I do not think this is unreasonable of me.
I did suggest to you wagler that you came along to the midlands rally but you declined but now you seem happy to join in with Hugh's misconception Version 2..........
May I ask Hugh where you got the impression that kids are not welcome, maybe you could post a link to the particular thread please?

I am only replying to this in such a robust way because I really do not want the sort of mischief and misinformation that occurred the last time a post with precisely this title was discussed.

Thanks

Keith


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

RockieRV said:


> Hi Wagler,
> 
> 'the last time i spoke on a tread on this subject it was blocked '.........
> 
> ...


Hi 
The topic has not been revived i responded to a posting that was put up.On the other hand we were all kids once .I love this site and have subscribed but do not feel we would be welcome and we would feel uneasy,even though our kids are seasoned to mhing and know how to be behave.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

kands said:


> OK guys.......
> Simple answer.............................
> 
> YES WELL BEHAVED KIDS ARE WELCOME ON MHF GET TOGETHERS, unless there is a good reason (adult site etc), and if ANYBODY, adult or child started kicking, batting or throwing a ball or balls around in the vicinity of other peoples property I am sure that the vast majority would take a dim view of the activity. I certainly would and if any damage was caused to my vehicle by an activity like that I would certainly be looking for compensation from the responsible adult. I do not think this is unreasonable of me.
> ...


As stated in previous posts our kids are seasoned campers and ball games ect are undertaken as far away as possible from the vans and soft balls only used and with the supervision of adults if in the unlikely event of any damage being caused i would not not think twice of more than reimbursing but there again how much damage cana soft ball do,but speaking for our kids only cant vouch for other peoples.Maybe a family /kids only rally is the answer and the others can go sit in field and listenn to the birds cough.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hey all you folks with kids in tow , why don't you get up and organise a rally or two with the kids in mind....however good the rallies already held have been ( even for those with kids) a rally organised with families in mind would be a doddle to organise and would fill a gap in our calendar of events.

So how about "put up or shut up" organise a rally ....Anyone can organise a rally ....you do not have to be elected to do it....all the rallies so far have been organised by willing volunteers.......IMHO this sort of thread is only going to put those volunteers off.

Mike


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Mixed messages here again.

"or is it they don't like the odd ball hitting their status symbol" was your first comment and then "ball games etc are undertaken as far away as possible from the vans and soft balls only used and with the supervision of adults if in the unlikely event of any damage being caused i would not not think twice of more than reimbursing but there again how much damage cana soft ball do" was your second.

Which story is the right one mate because I don't want to misunderstand any of this.

I also think that "Maybe a family /kids only rally is the answer and the others can go sit in field and listenn to the birds cough." is not what this site is about neither are the rallies / get togethers. We have attended one and have organised two others and they are all kid friendly so may I suggest that you actually sign up for and attend one of the upcoming rallies and see for yourself. I cannot imagine how we could organise a "kids only" rally though....

Keith


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Goodness gracious I wish I was perfect, I would have remembered I have posted similar sometime ago and of course I don't want to upset the aggressors.

My note was after reading the Shepton Rally post and no, I did not want to ask the question within that thread because the last time I went a little "off" topic I got a ticking off.

My note was more specific about Rallies held by MHF members (you lot) and I did not pick up from rally posts about children.

In terms of the general children stuff I know my children are very polite and I keep a close eye on them anyway and step in if they are disturbing others so I don't care to much what other MH's think although I do get very annoyed when other campers with children do not seem to control their children and equally annoyed when I see or hear mature lone campers being rude or ignore our children if they say good morning to them or when their ball has gone in or near their van and they apologies and just get a grunt

This is more specific and I don't see why it should get blocked for a simple question.

If anyone can't reply in a civil and constructive way then I kindly suggest you do not join in this thread

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

kands said:


> I cannot imagine how we could organise a "kids only" rally though....Keith


I know .. :idea:

Rent-A-Kid .. Mine are available..

Well behaved ( most of the time) 
Fun Loving 
Honest 
Not fussy eaters 
Go to bed early
Don't play football

Discounts for senior citizens

Replies on a postcard please .. 
:wink: :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Rallies are usually attended by like minded folk it does not matter whether the rally is organised by someone in Motorhomefacts, the CC or the MCC.....Surely just an interest in motorhomes is not enough to attract anyone to join a rally...they must feel as though they wish to attend and share the weekend with new friends.....IMHO this thread does not encourage friendly discussion and although it may not have been intended, it was badly stated from the outset.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

kands said:


> Mixed messages here again.
> 
> "or is it they don't like the odd ball hitting their status symbol" was your first comment and then "ball games etc are undertaken as far away as possible from the vans and soft balls only used and with the supervision of adults if in the unlikely event of any damage being caused i would not not think twice of more than reimbursing but there again how much damage cana soft ball do" was your second.
> 
> ...


Mixed messages..........I dont see where the confusion is I said kids would play are far as possible away from the vans....BUT in the unlikeley event ect ect. covering both angles

As for attending one of your'e rallies ........... as said in previuos posts we would not feel comfortable as we have been branded already.I love this site and use it for information which is mostly from yourself as regards kids we will go with other organanizations for the kid friendly rallies.I stated this in november.Not forgetting that we also have a van(status symbol) for enjoyment and not for paranoid reasons


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> This is more specific and I don't see why it should get blocked for a simple question.
> Hugh


Hugh.

There has been no suggestion from me that your post will get blocked and I've been the only mod on line for some little time.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I agree with a lot of the comments and also my 2 girls have been camping and vanning with us since they were wee babies. They are now very active as young leaders in the Scouts and are fully aware of campsite etiquette. this is more than I can say for the SAGA louts who have just had a windfall or lumpsum and splashed out on a van!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

bigfoot said:


> I agree with a lot of the comments and also my 2 girls have been camping and vanning with us since they were wee babies. They are now very active as young leaders in the Scouts and are fully aware of campsite etiquette. this is more than I can say for the SAGA louts who have just had a windfall or lumpsum and splashed out on a van!!


here here....well said


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> I agree with a lot of the comments and also my 2 girls have been camping and vanning with us since they were wee babies. They are now very active as young leaders in the Scouts and are fully aware of campsite etiquette. this is more than I can say for the SAGA louts who have just had a windfall or lumpsum and splashed out on a van!!


I'm sure you're right and that your children are well behaved and 'fully aware of campsite etiquette' but that doesn't mean to say that all children are.

It is also true that there are louts of all ages including those of an age to join SAGA but that doesn't mean all able to join SAGA are louts.

Sweeping statements which can be seen as provocative are not helpful in any context and lead to discord.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> kands said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot imagine how we could organise a "kids only" rally though....Keith
> ...


no probs jim as we have been police checked ..due to fostering


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

> ...more than I can say for the SAGA louts who have just had a windfall or lumpsum and splashed out on a van!!


Sun Reader?

Here we go again, knock for knock until it goes beyond the pale...

Maybe the rally attendees page could have the facility to say 'kids in tow'... this would allow those who've done their bit with their kids and don't want to suffer other folks', a chance to opt out...

It would also encourage those _with_ kids to attend

Or is that _too simple _for the majority?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I would just like to ask the question in a different way....

Does it concern anyone who intends to go on a MHF rally / get together whether or not there are children present?

Keith


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

sng said:


> > ...more than I can say for the SAGA louts who have just had a windfall or lumpsum and splashed out on a van!!
> 
> 
> Sun Reader?
> ...


ive had my say and it needed to come out been bottled up since nov i apogise if ive upset anyone regards


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

> ive had my say and it needed to come out been bottled up since nov i apogise if ive upset anyone regards


Sorry Wagler, hadn't realised that the best way to rid oneself of pent up emotion was to barf over everyone, regardless :roll:


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

we dont mind folks kids at rallies either but im sure if you start kicking and batting balls around you know exactly whats going to happen . it's just one of those things and it's the same with all clubs and caravan sites the world over .


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

I would hate my van being hit by a football, come to think of it I just hate football, so I always instruct the grandchildren to play near someone elses's van :lol: :lol: :lol: 

PS this is a joke as footballs are not carried in the van ( see above )

PPS Granddaughter lives with us so we are a package but the other two grandsons are optional extras.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I love kids. I love watching them on the beach getting a handfull of sand, walking ten yards with it while it runs out their fingers and when they arrive at their destination, they proudly place the one remaining grain on their new pile. Other kids will watch and will be itching to join them and the expressions on their faces while they battle with the social graces of whether to barge in or stay as spectators.

I like watching them leave the campsite shop with a fresh baguette and see the bread arrive with chewed ends missing and now in two or three sections where they have dropped it or hit their brother with it.

There are probably the most facinating of Gods creatures and all are welcome to hit my m\home with their football.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*children*

hi all
After reading i had dayjarvou or wasnt this covered in the
[ children are the future thread] :roll: :arrow: .........
I can not see the problem i have three and going to ferry meadows ... :-k we can use 2 autotrails has goal posts :lol: :lol: 
motorhome rollerball etc :lol: :wink: 
seems to me theres not a problem because people will
not go if there was :roll: so put this to bed :? :wink:

cheers saruman :lol:


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Many years ago Mrs Denboy and I were members of the Derby District Association ( DA ) of the Camping Club as it was known then.Members were a mixture of retired couples, working couples without children and several families like ourselves with young children . We met on farms in the summer .Those weekends were the highlight of our lives , enriched by the happiness of our kids as they played together or were organised by a volunteer parent to compete in sports and games , or go on walks. 
These memories frequently crop up in our recollections of happy times ( not that todays are bad , far from it ).
From the tone of the threads of this post I suspect that the question inferred in the subject title has rattled a few cages, I'm saying that kids are great and god bless em . They contribute to any society , club or groups of like minded people. 
I would pitch next to them anytime .


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

BERTHA said:


> When members of this site organise a get together and reading posts over the last Year I get the impression that Children are not welcome.
> 
> Is this site and most of those who post frequently on this site children free?
> 
> ...


To go back to the original posting, 
FACT.......we joined this site and put our names down for mids rally,recieved a pm of where to send check,recieved a second pm, for names as name tags were being made,which we did.Only to recieve a further pm to say we not suitable and that she was sorry but had to think of the other members.

FACT..........this is not a kid friendly site.
They dont like kids and certainly could'nt eat a whole one.

SNG.........I wouldnt have to barf if we were treated corrctly in the first place.

For us our experiences tried and proved for a successful weekend are the ones ,when you arrive set up kids are making new friends ,and bringing them round while we are busy ,take time out to make them feel welcome.
When set up is comlpete ,we play cricket ,football ect.feed the multitudes then have to chase the dog whose slipped the lead to chase a rabbit,with tribes of kids running behind.
Then theres little Ed just 3 years old the new Freddie Flintoff plus 
his mom dad and eveyone else ,have there own test match in Wales with us.Then its bedtime for the kids ,an hour or two later for us to.Then in the morning kids knocking on the door whilst ours are still sleeping ,when told they ask if they can take the dog for a walk.Not once did we have time to dust and polish the chrome as we took all the kids fishing next day.There are some people on your site who will understand what we are talking about.We have also done our bit with kids and this the second time around for ,and keeps us young.they can keep us up to date with all the latest music ours can also take us older ones down memory lane with alot of the golden oldies.We think this site is missing the good old fashioned family fun factor.


----------



## 90212 (May 1, 2005)

:idea: Oh dear, it's getting like the current Celeb' Big Brother, perhaps Jim could be called on to try and fix it!    

Motorhomed for 25 yrs , have two FAB children now , feel sad that there are a growing number of miserable Motorhomers out there.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

I would just like to clarify that children have been at all the rallies that MHF's have held, apart from the Shepton Show but that was not because they were not allowed just that nobody brought any :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

Monty said:


> :idea: Oh dear, it's getting like the current Celeb' Big Brother, perhaps Jim could be called on to try and fix it!
> 
> Motorhomed for 25 yrs , have two FAB children now , feel sad that there are a growing number of miserable Motorhomers out there.


Take more than Jim to fix this one monty


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

LadyJ894 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would just like to clarify that children have been at all the rallies that MHF's have held, apart from the Shepton Show but that was not because they were not allowed just that nobody brought any :lol:


Must have got same pm as we did have to think of other members


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

'We think this site is missing the good old fashioned family fun factor.'

I'm sorry Wagler, but if you refuse to come to any get togethers, and will not listen to other posters in the three months that you have been a member of this forum, there is little more we can do.

You are not the only person here who loves kids. You may be the only one here who fosters, you may not, but that is irrelevant to this thread. You have children and so do a lot of our members.

Sharon


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

wagler2bb,

I'm struggling to see what was lacking from the reassurances you obtained last time you raised this issue.

Do you have any constructive ideas on how the Midlands Rally could have been made more child-friendly than it was? Because I don't.

I note you did congratulate the rally coordinator on its success, so it can't have been that bad.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

RockieRV said:


> 'We think this site is missing the good old fashioned family fun factor.'
> 
> I'm sorry Wagler, but if you refuse to come to any get togethers, and will not listen to other posters in the three months that you have been a member of this forum, there is little more we can do.
> 
> ...


Truth hurts or hitting a raw nerve with a few springs to mind


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> wagler2bb,
> 
> I'm struggling to see what was lacking from the reassurances you obtained last time you raised this issue.
> 
> ...


we were told not to come we werent suitable ,but quote we had to think of the other members.How would you have felt after telling the kids we were coming and couldnt go epecially to a 6 year old who loves camping and meeting people.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Waggler,

You're obviously very upset about all this and its good to get things off your chest but i don't think it will solve things by venting your displeasure on the forums, it seems to me that there was possibly a misunderstanding on both sides when applying to join the midland rally and the misunderstanding stems from some PM correspondence you had then.
As Ladyj has said, children are welcome at all rallies and as a mod I have read virtually every post on here and I certainly have never got any impression to the contrary.
Perhaps a few pms to folk you have had the misunderstanding with will clear the waters and i'm sure all the rally organisors will certainly be delighted to welcome you and your children to any future rallies, can'y say any fairer than that can we?


pete.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Wagler

You are not listening friend. The only person banging on about kids not being allowed at MHF rallies is you. You have never been to a rally organised by MHF so I consider that everything you say on the subject is pure hearsay. I understand that there was a misunderstanding regarding the midlands rally and this was, (so I understand), promulgated by you saying your kids like to play cricket, on the rally field. You have subsequently made the same claim here on this thread. I personally have no chrome to polish on my RV, neither do most others, however with or without chrome I cannot imagine anyone seriously relishes the thought of a group of people playing cricket near the vehicle they have worked hard to pay for.
Will you please understand that kids are VERY welcome and your claim to not attending rallies because you have been branded is, in truth, rubbish. If you intend never to attend a rally organised by the members of this site because of your misguided attitude then I really cannot see what further input you can achieve. You are certainly not doing yourself any favours with your acidic attacks on everyone that comments and may I suggest that you re-evaluate your position here.

A piece of advice to you is: When in hole... Stop digging.

I am sure that you will find something to say by way of a last word, and when you do can we pray that it really will be.

Keith


----------



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
Children on campsites/ Rally’s 
I have no problem with children, I use be one, grew up with them and even went to school with them, I am still young now.

I have see children playing ball, riding bikes and even kite flying near vans.
It not the fault of children, It’s the Parents. 

It is very easy to occupy children on rallies but the children run from age 8-80
(Younger or older) as everyone would join in we are all children at heart. 

Both Carol & I are Scout leaders with a Cub pack, Boys & Girls age 8/11.
I am willing to organise a Rally and have it Family Friendly rally.
I know a number of sites in the Midlands in which I could hold a Rally. 
However to do this I will need help.

So before making any commitment to do a Family Rally please could any one is interested in helping make a family weekend please PM me

Thanks


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Who said 'kids are free'. I was not charged for having ours but the after care (Fuel,servicing and assesories) cost me a fortune. Now they have become selfsufficient I can afford my dream. They are now in the same boat I was in so it serves them right!
Wish I had had the grand kids first though :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

For once I entirely agree with Kand's statement :lol: well said Keith

Johnnylove:- John you go ahead and arrange a kids rally maybe Wragler2bb would like to help, if not i'm sure somebody will ,even me or I could supply my daughter who would be much more handy as she is a nursery nurse


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

To wagler2bb ........

There is a saying "don't knock it 'til youv'e tried it"



To Johnnylove...............

I run a Rainbow group and I would be happy to get involved with a Family Rally.
Unfortunately owing to work commitments I could only offer Saturday and Sunday.
I am less happy at the thought of running a creche type rally where the "grownups" party without me but some kind of organised activity for the littlies to do for maybe a couple of hours morning and afternoon.....

Just a thought...........


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

BERTHA said:


> When members of this site organise a get together and reading posts over the last Year I get the impression that Children are not welcome.
> 
> Is this site and most of those who post frequently on this site children free?
> 
> ...


This message is for Hymmi and this is not wagler I am his partner Sue after seeing her pm ,on the comments she made saying that Dave infferered that my grandchildren were the kids from hell,The comment was ,"Angels Not" 
this was meant in jest if any parent can tell me in all honesty that their kids are perfect angels i would find that hard to believe.The original pm said it was an adult rally but kids did attend the rally.Does one have to be in the click.My final word is while the adults are at odds the kids are making friends with each other may be we should take a leaf out their book.Hymmi you started this I'm ending it all members think what you like but Hymmi why didnt you put you last comments on the public board?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*It's a British thing innit?*

This is the first chance I've had to read all the posts to date on this issue, and it's got me wondering if there are similar discussions on forums like this regarding dogs, children bats and balls etc. in Holland, or Germany, or is it just a British thing?

There has always been that 'thing' ..that general feeling of being uncomfortable around others whilst camping,.. that sense of uneasiness amongst fellow campers, yet complete strangers. You feel as if you have been allocated the pitch from hell by reception, but that is just the British way!

As a family man, I feel more at ease pitched on a site in France than any where else 8O...Why?

Wagler, feel free to attend any of the rallies you wish mate, no obligation, no pressure, just turn up join in, and everyone in attendance will be most welcoming! 

Regards M&D


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: It's a British thing innit?*



MandyandDave said:


> This is the first chance I've had to read all the posts to date on this issue, and it's got me wondering if there are similar discussions on forums like this regarding dogs, children bats and balls etc. in Holland, or Germany, or is it just a British thing?
> 
> There has always been that 'thing' ..that general feeling of being uncomfortable around others whilst camping,.. that sense of uneasiness amongst fellow campers, yet complete strangers. You feel as if you have been allocated the pitch from hell by reception, but that is just the British way!
> 
> ...


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Can I suggest that this thread has now entered the realm of personal attacks on other members and it's time to call a halt. I'm not prepared to sit here and put up with an incoherent, vitriolic and unwarranted attack from anyone on one of the forums' most respected and hard working members - Hymmi. I know that she was very hurt and offended by the last unwarranted episode of abuse from this poster and don't intend to let this further attack pass unanswered.
The subject of children on MHF meets has been comprehensively clarified numerous times - end of story.
I suggest wagler, that you take the good advice of Kands and stop digging your hole deeper, I would further suggest that if you ever did intend attending any MHF meet (which I doubt) you've just "queered your pitch" as they say.


----------



## 89079 (May 13, 2005)

I wonder what the self appointed judges & jurors that now seem to dominate this site think they are going to achieve with this repeated dismissing of anyone not accepted as being "like minded" enough for their taste.

I also wonder why those who know better allow them to do it.

My imminent exclusion will not be the disappointment it might have been a year or more ago.

---
Steven


----------



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
Re: doing a family rally This would be open to all, Those without children would be welcome and be able to join in the fun

What I was thinking was to have a games day (Saturday) in which games / actives could be arranged for children of all ages, 
Have a number of games/ actives starting from 10.30 ish stopping at 1pm for lunch the 2 until 4.
Even have a playstation for the older teenagers to have a knockout game ect
Then I was thinking of having some kind disco starting at 6ish until 9pm then have more suitable music for us old children.

I know a number of people are interested in doing this. 
If I run with this idea I would need help with the organising games and actives, so need to start a committee.

I will start a new post regarding this.
If this takes off I will be committing my self on paying my subs !!!!!!!!!!!!!! (£5 ouch)


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

You are NEVER going to please everybody on a site this big!

Hymmi has contributed more than most of us because she enjoys it,she has tried to please everybody, and worked really hard at the Midlands Rally.

In every club I have ever attended you will always have groups of friends that seem to bond with each other,is'nt that normal?? (a click!!!!)

The group I have met at my first rally gets bigger each time we attend and that's great, we will be bringing our grandaughter when the weather gets better,and I know there will be plenty of children there for her to play with. 

Look forward to seeing you all soon

Lesley


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ok ladies and gents, we had a very healthy discussion - 8 pages of it! - about the differing views about Children and camping on this previous post....
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-5649-days0-orderasc-0.html
and the only reason the other post mentioned was locked is because of a bit of suspect trolling....
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-9545.html&highlight=

I, personally couldn't see the point of raising this new thread as the first one mentioned above is still open, however this one appears to have degenerated into quite a few nasty comments and I personally find this distasteful, as I said in my previous post on here, I can see absolutely no reason for folk to think that any rally is not children friendly, far from it if you read all the posts properly.
The main dissagreement/missunderstanding, call it what you like seems to be between wagler2b and hymmi and I don't think anymore public discussion is going to solve it so please, no more on this - keep it to PM

This is a very lightly moderated site, hence letting this one run, but there is an argument here for us mods to tighten up the ship if we can't all manage an adult discussion without it involving personal attacks and a nasty undertone.

I'll let the post continue but anymore nastiness or personal attacks and it WILL be removed without warning.

pete.

Hymmi and wagler, if you want to pm me i'll try and help resolve this as best I can


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

Quote:
"I wonder what the self appointed judges & jurors that now seem to dominate this site think they are going to achieve with this repeated dismissing of anyone not accepted as being "like minded" enough for their taste. "

It isn't a case of being judgemental or being like minded, it's simply that turning a post into a personal attack on ANY member shows lack of taste and judgement on the part of the poster and can cause untold hurt on the part of the person unfortunate enough to be on the sharp end of the attack. The poster in this instance is making accusations against another without the slightest knowledge of (or in denial of) the facts and in spite of numerous attempts to accommodate their, perfectly understandable, viewpoint by more tolerant members,

Posters are - and should be free to express their opinions PROVIDED they don't make unsubstantiated accusations against others or resort to abusive and offensive behaviour, that's why this forum is moderated. If you enjoy abuse, accusations and incoherent posts then try an unmoderated forum.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

OK, I raised the thread and I want the chance to close it.

Overall this thread I think kept within the borders of decency and constructive argument.

It would appear, my mistake, that it was not recommended for children to attend the Shepton rally which if posted in advance is fair enough in my book.

I have not done any rallies of any sort and would like to attend, if invited, a MHF rally if children are allowed to meet some of the nicer people on this thread.

Towards the end of this thread there were veiled threats from person/s who have no right to make these threats. I would suggest that this person specifically should be warned.

I would also suggest that "gaspod" does not raise to either of the baits - just childish idiots

Can't wait to meet you guys and girls one day at a rally with my kids

Hugh


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bertha I went to shepton with the CC at no time did anyone say no kids, the ground was very muddy and it was a bit chilly but hey! kids love that (well i did 45 years ago) 

kids are great, its only when they grow up into adults that you have a problem.

Olley


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I agree with you Olly, I can't believe how low we can take ourselves, us adults that is, 

Threatening others on a hobby web site seems well below anything a child would do.

Thank god i am just a kid myself, I turn 8 this May

Regards
Hugh

ps hence the grammer!!


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hugh,

I may have lost the plot here (a little).
I have reread all this lot, and cannot see any threats - what am I missing. If you don't want to name anyone, and would suggest you don't, perhaps you could expand a little so that you post makes sense to those who just 'don't get it'?

Sharon


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Excuse me Bertha but you have your facts wrong regarding the Shepton Rally nobody said that children were not allowed, of course they were, in fact we had 4 children last year, but none this year. I just said that nobody brought any, please re read my post.

Wagler2bb Nobody has ever said that children were not allowed at Shepton please do not insinuate that this is the case, in fact nobody has ever asked if children can come they have just brought them.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Sharon

Its not worth it, the point being that on another repetitive subject I think this was, for the first time, one of the better constructed threads on what is a motive subject.

Goes to show we can behave and be civil when we want to be

Hugh


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Hugh

Please dont take this as a threat :lol: :lol: :lol: , but we have organised a couple of rallies / get togethers in the near future and would like to see you there. Don't wait to be invited, just book into the event.

Keith

Ps If you don't turn up we will send the boys round...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

That will be great and I promise no balls, well that what the wife calls me!!

And thank you for all the postive posts it was nice to see us sharing our passion (no, please don't, diffrent meaning!)

Best wishes
Hugh


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> That will be great and I promise no balls, well that what the wife calls me!!
> 
> And thank you for all the postive posts it was nice to see us sharing our passion (no, please don't, diffrent meaning!)
> 
> ...


 here we go the mhf dating agency :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

[ aways look on the bright side off life]


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

RockieRV said:


> Hugh,
> 
> I may have lost the plot here (a little).
> I have reread all this lot, and cannot see any threats - what am I missing. If you don't want to name anyone, and would suggest you don't, perhaps you could expand a little so that you post makes sense to those who just 'don't get it'?
> ...


Evening all,
I'm now fed up of this thread and to my knowledge have not threatened anyone.It has all been a misunderstanding based on one message,as most of you maybe aware I am a scouser who are renouned for there sense of dry hummour which must have been the reason for the quote 
ANGELS NOT ,meaning that as said before our kids are well behaved but like any other kids at times have their moments .The reason we are upset is that we were judged on that comment and the word hooligans was applied.I cannot remember any mention of drinking in that message.The congratulations winking smiley was genuine I'd read the reviews on how good the midlands rally was there was no slighting meant.Best put it away ,anyway have to think about my compensation for vibration white finger all this typing (joking of course)


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

wagler2bb

I'm Welsh with even a dryer sense of humour but a little confused with your mixed message, maybe we should just chill out and accept the mostly relaxed tone of this thread, after all it has achieved over 1300 hits/lookers without causing a bun fight which is un-typical when posting anything on Children, Blair and Speed Camera's

H


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Wagler2bb have you seen the post by John and Carol about a family rally? Sounds like it's crying out for your gaggle of kids to join it.

Can we not now let bygones be bygones and put this misunderstanding behind everyone? 

yours, a fellow scouser!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I tend to agree, I don't think anything more constructive can be said about this and now is a good time to halt this one just in case it goes off on a tangent again.

pete.


----------

